# AirPods Max et connexion Bluetooth en basse consommation.



## Florent75011 (15 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà, je viens de faire l’acquisition d’un casque AirPods Max dont je suis plutôt satisfait ! En revanche, je reste dubitatif quant au mode basse consommation, je m’explique :

Même statique, après 5 minutes immobile sans utilisation, la connexion Bluetooth persiste. Que ce soit sur iPad, iPhone ou Apple TV, mon casque m’est toujours proposé dans la liste des accessoires AirPlay. Je peux même y lancer du contenu des heures après, sans qu’il soit sur mes oreilles…

Si j’ai bien compris, passé 5 minutes d’immobilisation, le casque devrait entrer en mode basse consommation exactement comme il le fait lorsque je le range dans sa Smart Case… Sauf que là ce n’est pas le cas : quand il est « posé » je le vois continuellement connecté alors que rangé dans sa Smart Cover, il se déconnecte instantanément.

Ma question : est-ce normal que même après des heures d’immobilisation, la connexion Bluetooth me soit toujours proposée sur tous mes appareils alors que dans sa Smart Case, la connexion Bluetooth disparaisse immédiatement ?
Merci d’avance pour vos éclaircissements.


----------



## Anthony (15 Juillet 2021)

Florent75011 a dit:


> Ma question : est-ce normal que même après des heures d’immobilisation, la connexion Bluetooth me soit toujours proposée sur tous mes appareils alors que dans sa Smart Case, la connexion Bluetooth disparaisse immédiatement ?



Comme je l’expliquais dans mon test des AirPods Max :



> L’AirPods Max ne s’éteint jamais :
> 
> 
> posé sur une table, il passe dans un mode « basse consommation » après cinq minutes, et dans un mode « ultra basse consommation » qui coupe le Bluetooth et la fonction de localisation après 72 heures ;
> glissé dans sa housse, il passe immédiatement dans le mode « basse consommation », puis dans le mode « ultra basse consommation » après 18 heures.



La connexion BT reste active dans la mode « basse consommation », et n’est coupée que dans le mode « ultra basse consommation ».


----------



## Florent75011 (15 Juillet 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Comme je l’expliquais dans mon test des AirPods Max :
> 
> 
> 
> La connexion BT reste active dans la mode « basse consommation », et n’est coupée que dans le mode « ultra basse consommation ».


Hello Anthony, 
Merci pour cette réponse  Ça, je l’avais bien compris. En revanche, ce que je ne comprends pas c’est que le Bluetooth se coupe dès que je le range dans sa Smart Case alors qu’il est censé passer en mode « basse consommation » et non « ultra basse consommation »… 
Suis-je suffisamment clair ? À l’écrit ce n’est pas évident.


----------



## hendack (3 Décembre 2022)

Hello !

Je participe tardivement à ce topic

J’ai exactement le même comportement.
Pour le coup je ne suis pas étonné et la situation me semble normale : si l’AirPods Max détecte qu’il est dans la Smart Case, il est logique que la connexion BT soit coupée, même si ne le se met pas en mode _ultra basse consommation_. Après tout, il est dans une situation où la connexion n’est plus nécessaire, le genre de détail pris en compte par Apple. `J’ai également une pochette de protection (celui-là avec un aimant placé comme dans le Smart Case), comportement identique ici aussi.

En revanche, quand il est juste posé, la connexion est maintenue pour pouvoir reprendre plus rapidement, j’imagine.
Je ne vois pas vraiment de contradiction entre les deux fonctionnements : ce qui change ce n’est pas le passage en _basse consommation_ ou en _ultra basse consommation_ ici, c’est qu’il soit juste posé (prêt à être repris) ou rangé (pour être protégé, pas repris rapidement).


----------

